# Bathing in winters



## ZainShahid (Jul 8, 2012)

It's been about two months since winters started and Max and Aster haven't had a bath yet. 
I'm not sure if its the best idea since they might catch a cold or something. Should I wait for the weather to get warmer or is it fine to give them a bath in winters too? If so, then any particular way? Like using hot water


----------



## Sunnyzmommy (Dec 23, 2012)

I live in Ontario Canada..and if anybody has horrible cold winters it us...But my teil Sunny still likes and wants to take a bath...I just warm up the house a bit more and use slightly warm water..I would recommend that it not be too warm, our hands are not very sensitive to water temperature..also I wrap him in his small towel, this is the only time I can touch his head without having him try to peck lol... Also you should take a bird a bath at least once a week, just to keep them from collecting too much dust/ dry skin...


----------



## Sunnyzmommy (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok I just read you're from Pakistan.. I suggest you make sure the room you will take Astor a bath in, is warm... Maybe keep him in the room until he is fully dry...


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

In winter when I give munchkin a bath with the water bottle mister, I always make sure I do it before lunchtime so there's plenty of time for her to dry off before bed. The heater is always on until she's completely dry, and I don't let her get totally soaking like in summer. Just wet enough to be slightly damp.

To get the water to the right temperature, I usually keep the bottle under my jumper for a half hour or so beforehand. Although you might be tempted to use a hair dryer to dry them off, this is not usually a good idea, as many hair dryers contain Teflon, which when heated releases toxic fumes which are deadly to birds.

If you do need to use supplemental heat, a hot water bottle covered with a towel placed at the bottom of the cage can help add a bit of warmth. Munchkin's favourite place to dry off is to stand behind my laptop, as it generates a lot of heat.


----------



## ZainShahid (Jul 8, 2012)

Thankyou for the suggestions you guys. 

Time for the dirty little birds to get clean


----------

